# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  استقلال القضاء فى ضوء التنظيم القضائى الجديد

## د.عدنان

*استقلال القضاء فى ضوء التنظيم القضائى الجديد* *فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه*

----------


## طاهر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أبو عبدالله

شكرا  لك 
وهل من رابط لموقع المجلة التي أخذ منها البحث ..

----------

